# My first emersed crypts!



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi!

Here are some photos of my first steps in growing crypts emersed. I started mid of september and now it looks like that:









A very bad pic of the fishtank









C. parva









C. petchii










In spring I´m going to prepare a larger fishtank to grow more crypts emersed.

Ciao,

Sascha.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Really coming along nicely! They all look very healthy.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Your crypts look very happy!


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

please post info about your setup!


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok, my settings:

fishtank: 30x20x20 cm, demineralized water with orchid fertilizer 200 µS/cm, light: 12 W ESL warm white 12 h a day, temperature 25°C, soil: mixture of gravel, cocohum, zeolith and cactus soil. the fishtank is closed with a plastic foil that I open every day for about an hour.
Every 4 week I renew water and every week I fertilize with 200 µS/cm.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice set up... waiting for those cordata flowering


----------



## ruckert (Sep 9, 2005)

What's the moss that you are use with Cryptocoryne? Java Moss (Vesicularia dubyana)?


----------



## sltyfsh1 (Nov 29, 2005)

What Is The Point Of Growing The Plants Like That, I Thought The Whole Idea Was To Grow Them Under Water With Fish. Ami Missing Something Here


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

That Is The Best Way To Get Them To Flower, Which Aids In Identification. Besides, They Are Still Aquatic Plants, Just Grown Emersed.
Why Do You Capitalize Every Word In A Sentence?


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

@Rodrigo: Yes, it´s java moss, some of the crypts I try to grow only in it.

And here a pic of another plant I grow emersed, because it only grows and flowers in that way *smile*










Ciao,

Sascha.


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

*wow* that's really beautiful!
What kind of plant is that?


Isaac


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

This is Cattleya forbesii, an orchid from Brasil. If you are interested, here is a orchid list of my orchids, but it is not completed, because there are some new. Just use the blue links to view photos...

http://home.arcor.de/mystacidium/orchideenliste.html

Ciao,

Sascha.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I think this is a great start. It is interesting in Japan that a couple good merchants had emersed Crypts. for sale.

My question is how do you heat your substrate or water? How much fertilizer do you add to the substrate and how much do you spray onto the plants?

I have been wanting to set up an emersed tank and you and Xema inspire me every time I log on. Thanks you both for your work and the trouble to post them

Ben


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Ben!

I heat the tank with a normal heatstick for aquaria (25 W). I don´t spray onto the plants, because the high humidity provides that the plants are wet enough. Every week, when I pour my orchids ( deionized water with orchid fertilizer to 250 µS/cm), I pour the crypts with this water, too.

So, I´m in a test phase, but it works for me until now...

Ciao,

Sascha.


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

And now some new pictures of my emersed crypts. Some new were added.









C. spec. aff. petchii









C. parva









C. spec. aff. undulata









C. potenderiifolia









C. pygmea









C. spec "griffithii"









C. spec "griffithii"









C. "amicorum"

Ciao,

Sascha.


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

Do you aquire those crypts already emersed? If not, do you slowly lower the water level, or just pot them and leave the roots wet?


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

I aquire them as submersed aquarium plants and then I shorten the roots up to 2-3 cm and remove some leafs so that only 3-4 of the youngest remain. After this I repot them and cultivate them emersed, so that the pots are 3-4 cm in water.

Ciao,

Sascha.


----------

